# Win 8 64 bit Printer Driver for HP 1320 Network Printer...



## artision (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm new to Win 8 64 bit & managed to load up another HP Netork Printer but the HP 1320 Network Printer is a no go using current HP Help Site Drivers...

Any help is greatly appreciated...

Doug

Toshiba Satellite Laptop
Win 8 64 bit 
celetron 1.8 ghz 4 gb ram


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

artision said:


> I'm new to Win 8 64 bit & managed to load up another HP Netork Printer


Do you mean you installed the Universal Print Driver ?


----------



## artision (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes the one in the same. For some reason the Win 8 add printer menu errors out while loading the printer driver dated sept 2013 from the HP site.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I know you said Toshiba Satellite but whats the exact model number please?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try the HP Administrator Resource kit: Drivers, Software & Firmware for HP LaserJet 1320 Printer series - HP Support Center


----------



## artision (Sep 15, 2008)

The model # is C55-A5220...

I haven't tried the HP Administrator Resource kit, yet...


----------

